# Problem with Samba

## RUshan

I have a problem. Samba (v. 3.0.9), here is my smb.conf:

```

[global]

    workgroup = mvshb

    netbios name = RUsh

    log file = /var/log/samba/samba-log.%m

    lock directory = /var/lock/samba

    guest account = nobody

    share modes = yes

[homes]

    comment = homes

    browseable = no

    read only = no

    create mode = 0750

[public]

    comment = Public Stuff

    path = /home/ftp/pub

    public = yes

    writable = no

    printable = no

```

When windows user is trying to connect my machine as guest (without pass), he couldn't and samba writes the following into log files:

```

[2005/02/02 11:37:48, 0] lib/util_sock.c:send_smb(647) Error writing 4 bytes to client. -1. (Connection reset by peer)

[2005/02/02 11:37:48, 0] lib/util_sock.c:write_socket(455) write_socket: Error writing 4 bytes to socket 22: ERRNO = Connection reset by peer [2005/02/02 11:37:48, 0] lib/util_sock.c:send_smb(647) Error writing 4 bytes to client. -1. (Connection reset by peer)

```

When i access smb shares from my machine using smbclient, everything is OK:

```

rush@RUsh rush $ smbclient -U guest \\\\rush\\public

Password:

Anonymous login successful Domain=[MVSHB] OS=[Unix] Server=[Samba 3.0.9]

smb: \>

```

Thanx for advices beforehand

sorry for my englishLast edited by RUshan on Thu Feb 03, 2005 5:30 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## solomonHk

Try browseable = yes in your smb.conf.

----------

## RUshan

 *solomonHk wrote:*   

> Try browseable = yes in your smb.conf.

 

no effect

----------

## sgould

This problem has to do with the ports Windows 200x and XP client machines use. See my solution on another thread.

Steve

----------

